# Microsoft will LNK-Lücke Montag schließen



## Newsfeed (30 Juli 2010)

Ein außerplanmäßiger Patch soll das Windows-Sicherheitsproblem im Umgang mit LNK- und PIF-Dateien  beseitigen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

